# Traveling with youth shooters



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Any advise?? Anyone?


----------



## ND Swede (Feb 21, 2009)

My wife and I used to take kids to concerts and camp with our church, we always had the parents sign a release which gave us authority to take them to the hospital if needed. At first it was hard to get the kids to remember but they got better at remembering after awhile.


----------



## ND Swede (Feb 21, 2009)

There should be plenty of sample forms on online.


----------



## jallen70 (May 27, 2009)

My daughter traveled with friends and parents on a vacation this is a sample of what we used, just to insure she could receive medical treatment in case of an accident. Hopefully this link works.
http://www.lawdepot.com/contracts/m...|24348655033&gclid=CKXmwZSdtL4CFUZp7Aod0xIACg


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you.
I know there are forms on the internet I can use. I just wanted to see what others did in this situation.


----------



## teamwork (Jun 6, 2008)

When I sign up my JOAD kids, they get a medical release form that is dated for the entire year. That way I don't have to remember to do it each time.
The kids AND the parents all sign contracts that give the coaches ample protection. Just to be safe, it's a good thing to have them notarized if possible.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh yes, one of my customers is a notary. Good advise, thank you.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm not an attorney and you definitely should contact one. It's been 25 years since I traveled with someone else's child. Things probably have changed and not for the better.

However, some of the things you should have are:
- permission for the child to travel with you - basically proof that you are not a kidnapper - probably should list when and where you are authorized to take the child
- authorization to seek medical care for the child.
- medical insurance information - so you don't have to pay anything out of your pocket for medical care
- authorization to act as a legal guardian 
- parent's 24 hour contact information - if that is not available, you might consider not allowing the child to go with you.
- list of any medications, both OTC and prescription, permission for the child to take them and when they can take them

If things go normally, you won't need any of this, but there is the possibility that it will be extremely important. As I mentioned, this list has probably grown since I needed it, so consult an attorney, it may save you a lot of grief.

You are certainly braver than me to take on this trip with a bunch of kids! It's probably going to be a lot of fun, but I wouldn't have the patience for it.

Good luck,
Allen


----------

